# Garage Workbench



## Tail_Pincher

Any of you guys have plans for a simple but solid workbench?

Been in the new house a few months now and got the garage stocked up after Christmas. Figured it's time to get organized and figured I'd ask here before I started randomly Googling for plans.


----------



## texas trout killer

This is what I plan on building. Just haven't had the time since I started back to school. What I liked about it was that it is modular and it has a spot for my table saw and chop saw in it.

http://www.familyhandyman.com/workshop/workbench/modular-workbench/view-all


----------



## yakPIRATE

that's pretty slick


----------



## jtburf

While that is slick for a standard beat the **** out of it bench here is what I do.

Build a 2"x6" frame the size of your intended bench, top it with 3/4-1" plywood, use 2-4x4's for the front legs and lag bolt it to the studs in your wall.

You can pound on it very well and having a thick top you can mount other items like a grinder, vise, ETC on is and its a solid base.

John


----------



## bassguitarman

Might as well go with something out of the ordinary - something with style:


----------



## goodwood

pretty cool bassman.

just started welding. thinking of plans for a metal table in my head. can only go 1/4 inch thickness per welder. would like to throw a bench vise on it.


----------



## peckerwood

2x2 square tubing,and 1/4",3/8",or even 1/2" plate for a top makes a fine bench.Tack the whole thing together before welding solid.Make a weld on one end and move down to the other end for the next to keep from putting too much heat in one area and warping.


----------



## jaime1982

Here is one like were planning on building, just changing it up a little (dimensions) and using plywood instead of osb.

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/workshop/bench/below20xl.html


----------



## Slim-N-None

I built mine with 2 8' treated 4x4's cut to 4' lengths for the legs with one on each corner. Framed out the top with 2x4s 8' long by 3' deep with lots of front to back bracing. Then laid 2x10s as the top. About a foot off the ground i built the same 2x4 frame as the top and decked it with treated deck boards (5/8") for a shelf. Whole thing ran me less then a hundred and is pretty stout not to mention heavy. Haven't seen it bow under any load I've thrown on it. And the vice i got on it has taken a beating since its been on there, and never once did it budge. I can take a few pics tomorrow if you want an idea of what it looks like. 

Edit- it is basically the one in jaimes post, just beefed waaaaay up. Haha


----------



## peckerwood

I saw a bench one time that a cat built the frame with 2x4 legs,2x6 top frame,and layed 2x4's on edge,like butcher block,and went all the way through in several places,maybe 4,with all-thread to bolt them together.Not only looked super stout,but cool to boot.


----------



## Castaway2

Under 90 dollars i posted more pictures in a separate thread under wood working titled work bench for father in law








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Dfennen29

L shaped bench. 1 4x8x3/4 sheet of ply wood split lengthwise to form 2x8 benchtops. Frame is 2x4. Legs are 4x4 posts. Screw it together. Solid. I put formica on mine and painted it. Super cheap.


----------



## trodery

Go over to the garage forum, you can find plenty of ideas there..... http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/


----------



## GulfCoast1102

I built a frame of 2x6's with 4x4 posts for legs. Topped it with 2x12s. It is solid, but it could be better if i would bolt it to the wall. I've recently added a welding machine to my list of goodies, so i'm thinking i need to cut out part of the wood table, and replace it with steel to make a welding table.


----------



## rustyhook

*small workbench*

I recently built a small table

I used 4" x 4" for the legs (front & back)
4" x 4" for cross support front to back
(2) 2" x 12" x 6'-0" long & (1) 2" x 6" x 6'-0" long for top surface
I then broke some .090" aluminum 5052 grade to lay on top. simple, sturdy and looks great

After I made the top I thought about marketing them for fish cleaning stations or workbenches on my metal art web site, just ain't got that far yet. PM me if interesting in one, I can make any size and length up to 10'-0"

rh


----------



## goatchze

I've built a couple, but my first, and still one of my favorites, was the simplest.

I took two 8' 2x10s and laid them side by side. That's the top. Underneath is a frame made from butt jointed 2x4s. Six legs are 4x4s, screwed into the frame.

Some 1x4 scrap pieces make diagonal braces. One on each end going forwards and backwards, two tying the back legs together. There's also a piece tying the middle two legs together.

This was my first bench, and all I had at the time was a skill saw and a drill. I like it because it's solid, and I really like having the 2x10 top. The thickness and fact that it's solid wood makes it easier to bang on, nail stuff to temporarily while you work, etc. It's a surface expecting abuse.

My other bench is laminate/MDF on top of lower cabinets. If i'm doing something fine, say soldering electronics, I prefer this bench. But the vice is on the other bench for obvious reasons.

I don't have any photos, but you can see it in the background on this thread: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=606793 It's the red top bench next to the wall with windows. Very similar to Castaway's FIL bench.


----------



## Chasinit69

Nice


----------



## fishinfool

mine is similar to several here. built it with my grandfather in mid 90s and still strong as can be. 2x6 legs, 2x4 frame at top and about 8in off the ground. the top is 2 layers of 3/4in plywood and the bottom shelf is 1 layer 3/4 ply top dimensions are 2ft by 4ft. most was scrap or left over material from the house build or workshop build. we had about 20ft of work bench made the same way in his shop and only kept this section when we sold the place after he passed away.


----------



## peckerwood

Every bench on this thread look like dandies.


----------



## 69RRVERT

Go to www.plansnow.com . There are several plans for nice benches. I have the plans for the "wall workstation" but have not had time to get it built yet.


----------



## stinkypete

Lots of decent benches here but for anything garage or workbench related go to www.garagejournals.com. A metric **** ton of brilliant ideas.


----------



## BATWING

In the past I had plenty of room and made my own. I recently moved and no more barn or big garage and needed something a little nicer and compact. I bought one of these and could not be more happy with it. I put it together in no time and its high quality at a cheap price. Solid and heavy, the drawers slide good and green felt inside. Its fancy 
http://www.harborfreight.com/60-in-4-drawer-hardwood-workbench-69054.html

I am considering adding another. You can add these in series by not installing the wood vise.


----------



## Ruthless53

garagejoural.com is the DIY's be. version of 2cool. It's a great forum.


----------



## mas360

BATWING said:


> In the past I had plenty of room and made my own. I recently moved and no more barn or big garage and needed something a little nicer and compact. I bought one of these and could not be more happy with it. I put it together in no time and its high quality at a cheap price. Solid and heavy, the drawers slide good and green felt inside. Its fancy
> http://www.harborfreight.com/60-in-4-drawer-hardwood-workbench-69054.html
> 
> I am considering adding another. You can add these in series by not installing the wood vise.


How heavy duty is the workbench top? is it made of solid 1.5" thick lumber?

I have been thinking about using it for a reloading bench but wonder if the top is stout enough for the job.


----------



## Red3Fish

Just remember with any bench, MOST garages have a downward slope towards the garage door. Might be a 1 1/2 to 2" drop back to front......if you want a level workbench, you need to account for this.


----------



## tdgal

*Work space*

Built this a couple of years ago. Have now added a more robust work bench for heavy work to the other side of the cabinet, replaced small toolbox with a 60" toolbox, and gotten rid of the plastic shelves. Of course added more tools!!!


----------



## dunedawg

I made this one from 1x4's, as I had some laying around. Extended the outside rear legs up 6 ft, to support the top shelf and pegboard. All screwed together. Not fancy, but worked out well, and real simple.


----------



## dunedawg

Another thing I did later that you'll want to do, is I added a 1x2 on the left side and mounted a power strip a few inches above table height.


----------

